# Belleville lake depth chart



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody know where to get some good navigation chart/depth chart of Belleville lake? And also other inland lakes in SE Michigan? NOAA only had the big lakes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you checked the Michigan DNR website, they have lake listings by county?

BB


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I have, those are terrible quality.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Meijers sells a book with most lakes in SE michigan for around $15. I cannot remember the name but its under $20. It may or may not have a better map. PM me your email and I'll see if I can send you a PDF of it. Not sure if it will help but worth the try. Also could download the Navionics app to your smartphone. Works great on my Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------

